# Sibelius Opus 113 Masonic Ritual Music



## TheThumbPuppy (Dec 24, 2019)

I've tried to find the full music score (organ, tenor and male choir) for the Opus 113 (Masonic Ritual Music) by Sibelius for some time with disappointing results.

Have you come across this score? Does any of you have any information on how to get a copy?


----------



## Glen Cook (Dec 24, 2019)

TheThumbPuppy said:


> I've tried to find the full music score (organ, tenor and male choir) for the Opus 113 (Masonic Ritual Music) by Sibelius for some time with disappointing results.
> 
> Have you come across this score? Does any of you have any information on how to get a copy?


With which publishers did you check?


----------



## TheThumbPuppy (Dec 24, 2019)

No publisher in particular. Did you have one in mind?

I made a google search and click on every result for the first three or four pages. 
I found a couple of recordings but no music scores

I also checked imslp.org (International Music Score Library Project - public domain music)


----------



## Glen Cook (Dec 24, 2019)

Do a search on sheet music publishing companies


----------



## TheThumbPuppy (Dec 24, 2019)

The search continues ...

If I ever find it, I'll post it on here, just in case it may help someone else.


----------



## Matt1 (Dec 27, 2019)

Odddly there are many performances and no sheets available. Copyright issues could be more complicated since Sibelius only passed away in 1957. But the copyright of this particular opus 113 Music Religieuse belongs to the GL of Finland, perhaps they can assist you to this lovely music. 

This is an interesting article about Op.113:
http://www.angelfire.com/tx/masonmusic/sibelius.html


----------



## TheThumbPuppy (Dec 27, 2019)

Thank you for finding a missing piece of the puzzle! 

I couldn't quite understand why I was able to find so much of his works published by Breitkopf & Härtel in cooperation with the National Library of Finland, but not opus 113. The Grand Lodge of Finland is a great trail to follow.

The article you posted also points out that "_an inscribed, bound copy of this great work was presented to the Grand Lodge of New Your [sic New York] by Sibelius [in 1935]. It was published for Mason use that year by Grand Lodge with an English test [sic text] by RW Marshall Kernochan, a past Grand Trustee of New York._"

The Grand Lodge of New York may also have that specific version with the English text in their library.

To be continued ...


----------



## Elexir (Dec 27, 2019)

TheThumbPuppy said:


> Thank you for finding a missing piece of the puzzle!
> 
> I couldn't quite understand why I was able to find so much of his works published by Breitkopf & Härtel in cooperation with the National Library of Finland, but not opus 113. The Grand Lodge of Finland is a great trail to follow.
> 
> ...



https://www.sheetmusicplus.com/titl...harmonium-organ-opus-113-sheet-music/20229841 ?


----------



## TheThumbPuppy (Dec 27, 2019)

Thank you for the link.

I saw that, but I'm afraid it's incomplete, although the title says "complete works".

It seems to contain "_Nos. 2-3-4-5-6-7; Musique religieuse._" _Music religieuse_ is the non-masonic title of _Masonic Ritual Music._

I believe the complete opus 113 contains nr 1 to 11 in the original version from 1927, with nr 12 added sometime before 1948:

No.1. Avaushymni (Opening Hymn)
No.2. Suloinen aate (Thoughts be our Comfort)
No.3. Kulkue ja Hymni (Procession and Hymn): Naatko kuinka hennon yrtin (Though Young Leaves Be Green)
No.4. Kulkue ja Hymni (Procession and Hymn): Ken kyynelin (Who Ne'er Hath Blent His Bread with Tears)
No.5. On kaunis maa (How Fair Are Earth and Living)
No.6. Salem (Procession 'Onward, Ye Brethen')
No.7. Hymni (Hymn): Kella kaipuu rinnassansa (Whosoever Hath a Love)
No.8. Veljesvirsi (Ode to Fraternity)
No.9. Ylistyshymni (Hymn)
No.10. Marche funebre (Funeral March)
No.11. Suur' olet, Herra (Ode)
No.12. Finlandia-hymni (Finlandia Hymn)
Meanwhile I found another source that says that it was composed for Suomi Loosi No. 1 .


----------



## Matt1 (Dec 27, 2019)

The notes to Finlandia hymn are certainly available, however with non-masonic lyrics.

Sibelius was a patriotic man and composed  lots of patriotic music, including Finlandia.

From what I have read, Sibelius didn't continue his masonic activities long after completing the Musique Religieuse or Opus 113.  But should you visit the Finnish masonic museum, Sibelius is  well presented and his masonic music is playing.  I am not a mason but if i remember correctly, they do use Sibelius' ceremony music  in Finnish freemasonry. I`m not sure what the Swedish freemasonsin  Finland use?

I hope my countrymen will correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## TheThumbPuppy (Dec 27, 2019)

> The notes to Finlandia hymn are certainly available, however with non-masonic lyrics.



You're quite right. I believe it was written at a different point in time and appended to Opus 113.

There are also quite a few available versions of No.6. Salem (Procession 'Onward, Ye Brethen') – that was renamed 'Onward, Ye People' in non-masonic settings.

I took for granted that he did continue his masonic activities until the end of his life, as he made revisions and additions to opus 113 from 1926 to 1948. But I haven't read a detailed biography of his.


> Sibelius, who had been a noted musician more than 25 years, was appointed Grand Organist for the new Grand Lodge, a post he held throughout his life. http://www.angelfire.com/tx/masonmusic/sibelius.html





> Sibelius was one of the founding members of Suomi Lodge No. 1 in 1922 and later became the Grand Organist of the Grand Lodge of Finland. He composed the ritual music used in Finland (Op. 113) in 1927 and added two new pieces composed in 1946. The new revision of the ritual music of 1948 is one of his last works. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jean_Sibelius#Freemasonry





> http://www.sibelius.fi/english/musiikki/kron_1920-1929.htm
> http://www.sibelius.fi/english/musiikki/kron_1930-1939.htm
> http://www.sibelius.fi/english/musiikki/kron_1940-1949.htm


----------



## Elexir (Dec 27, 2019)

Matt1 said:


> The notes to Finlandia hymn are certainly available, however with non-masonic lyrics.
> 
> Sibelius was a patriotic man and composed  lots of patriotic music, including Finlandia.
> 
> ...



There is a certain amount of freedom regarding music so I guess they could just play Sibelius if they want to.


----------



## Matt1 (Dec 28, 2019)

I read from Wikipedia that Sibelius didn' attended lodge meetings after 1926 since he was traveling a lot. If he was home, his  "Ainola" estate in Järvenpää was 40 kilometres away from his lodge and in 1926 Sibelius was already 61 years of age.

Still, the last additions to op.113 were among the last pieces he ever finished. After that he concentrated to the 8th symphony which he was never content with and which ended up in the Ainola fireplace. 

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jean_Sibelius


----------



## TheThumbPuppy (Dec 28, 2019)

> in 1926 Sibelius was already 61



in 1926 Sibelius was _only_ 61



I must read your link again, thank you


----------



## JanneProeliator (Jan 8, 2020)

Hello. 

Greetings from Finland.

We do use ritual music composed solely by Sibelius in our blue lodge meetings.

I believe a CD of his ritual music and all the notes to his music can be purchased from the Grand lodge of Finland. Grand lodge of New York also has the CD and notes at least on their collection because I know they have been given to them by our Grand lodge.

We just had an amazing lecture about Sibelius last fall in our lodge by one of the Finnish music profesor who is also a disctrict grand officer.

But to try to get the masonic music by sibelius contact The Granf Lodge of Finland. www.vapaamuurarit.fi


----------



## Bloke (Jan 8, 2020)

Wow... I didn't even know he was a Freemason..


----------



## JanneProeliator (Jan 8, 2020)

Bloke said:


> Wow... I didn't even know he was a Freemason..


He was the founding member of  Suomi #1 in 1920. 
This year will be 100 years since Freemasonry was introduced again here in Finland. (We had Swedish Rite back in 1700-1800 for few decades but it ended up dying.

I could make a brief history of Finnish freemasonry post in here later this week if brethren are interrested.


----------



## TheThumbPuppy (Jan 8, 2020)

JanneProeliator said:


> contact The Grand Lodge of Finland



Thank you, that was very kind of you. Another Finnish friend also suggested the same thing. I will ask the secretary of my Lodge to help me with the proper protocol to contact them.

Meanwhile I'm waiting to receive a 1936 edition from the US, which I'm told has some differences from the original edition written for Suomi Loosi No. 1


----------



## TheThumbPuppy (Jan 8, 2020)

JanneProeliator said:


> I could make a brief history of Finnish freemasonry post



I wouldn't mind to hear more about it : )


----------



## JanneProeliator (Jan 8, 2020)

TheThumbPuppy said:


> Thank you, that was very kind of you. Another Finnish friend also suggested the same thing. I will ask the secretary of my Lodge to help me with the proper protocol to contact them.
> 
> Meanwhile I'm waiting to receive a 1936 edition from the US, which I'm told has some differences from the original edition written for Suomi Loosi No. 1



I havent recearched into old rituals used in finland that much yet but I am reading a book about the early states of freemasonry in here and the ritual lived quite a bit when it first came here from New York. If I remember correctly by the hands of American brothers and by our native Finnish brothers who translated the text to Finnish.


----------



## JanneProeliator (Mar 30, 2020)

Matt1 said:


> Odddly there are many performances and no sheets available. Copyright issues could be more complicated since Sibelius only passed away in 1957. But the copyright of this particular opus 113 Music Religieuse belongs to the GL of Finland, perhaps they can assist you to this lovely music.
> 
> This is an interesting article about Op.113:
> http://www.angelfire.com/tx/masonmusic/sibelius.html



The rights to this music belongs to Suomi lodge #1 as there where no Grand Lodge of Finland when bro Sibelus composed the music. OR at least it was ordered by SUomi Lodge. Can't remember the history right now from my back pocket.


----------



## Matt1 (Apr 5, 2020)

The Lahti Sinfonia orchestra put their distant work- version of Sibelius' Finlandia (the non-masonic version)  on YouTube: 



with 62 musicians all recorded from their own home studios. Not bad, although they do sound better in the concert hall.


----------

